# Cigarette Ban Returning?



## CMMACKEM (5/1/21)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ars-of-another-cigarette-ban-in-south-africa/

Brace yourself. Make sure that you either constantly have a stash that will last 2 months or know a store that will operate during the new lockdown rules. Because if they can, you know they will do it without hesitation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/21)

You may well be right, as it seems the ANC are now appealing their "unconstitutional smoking ban", and I have to ask why now, months after 
https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...ruling-that-tobacco-ban-was-unconstitutional/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## alex1501 (5/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> and I have to ask why now, months after



They got tired of this one:



It's time for ZOL 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (6/1/21)

I suspect she knows she needs it overturned because she realises it's only a matter of time before someone opens a class action suit against her in her personal capacity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (6/1/21)

I don't care. I don't smoke. I have enough nicotine to last me a year and enough other ingredients to last me two years. So bring it on. I don't give a shite.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/1/21)

zadiac said:


> I don't care. I don't smoke. I have enough nicotine to last me a year and enough other ingredients to last me two years. So bring it on. I don't give a shite.



That's really great, but i don't think everyone is so lucky.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> That's really great, but i don't think everyone is so lucky.



Well at least we know stores that are open

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (6/1/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Well at least we know stores that are open



Shhhh... not so loud.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/21)

The story here is that gov is concerned abt the wording of the judgement regarding unconstitutionality of the actions . This could open up serious legal consequences for Kop doek queen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> The story here is that gov is concerned abt the wording of the judgement regarding unconstitutionality of the actions . This could open up serious legal consequences for Kop doek queen



I can't see anyone successfully suing our government for a number of reasons, primarily that they don't have any money, so we the tax paying citizens would end up having another tax slapped on us ... to pay us! .
Maybe there's some looming personal suit, which would effectively ban her from running anything not unlike her mate Dudu Myeni ... I live in hope

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/21)

If i look at the argument for and against (im at no means a lawyer, but my brother is) and the chance that kopdoek will overturn the ruling is very slim to none. Anc are saying the court didnt look at all the evidence. The problem here is that her evidence is based on hearsay and unproven data which inturn is null and void

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> If i look at the argument for and against (im at no means a lawyer, but my brother is) and the chance that kopdoek will overturn the ruling is very slim to none. Anc are saying the court didnt look at all the evidence. The problem here is that her evidence is based on hearsay and unproven data which inturn is null and void



No argument there  ... I'm still peeved about it, as it's more money wasted, and ultimately the tax payer pays the bills these nana's run up in a desperate bid to placate their egos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No argument there  ... I'm still peeved about it, as it's more money wasted, and ultimately the tax payer pays the bills these nana's run up in a desperate bid to placate their egos


Thats what pisses me off. They are using our tax money to object to a ruling that any person with common sense will reject

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/21)

But asking for common sense is a massive request

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> But asking for common sense is a massive request


I'm afraid Common Sense isn't very common in government circles

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm afraid Common Sense isn't very common in government circles


It’s not really common in any circles to be honest

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

